# I don't play when it comes to religion



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

If you make fun of my religion/God, bam, ignored. Good riddance

also i'm pretty sure you will spam here something thinking it's funny, but i'm handing out ignores today like it's a charity, try youre luck


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

yeah bro I know im in ur ignored rn


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh what's that? all i can see is "show ignored content"

clowns


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

what was your childhood like op ?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Oh what's that? all i can see is "show ignored content"
> 
> clowns


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> what was your childhood like op ?


I didn't have many friends, just my bro, why?


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I didn't have many friends, just my bro, why?


just wondering , not many people get so offended about religions now days


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> just wondering , not many people get so offended about religions now days


I'm serious about it, and i'll probably un-ignore you lot after a while, except @Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I'm serious about it, and i'll probably un-ignore you lot after a while, except @Baldingman1998


what did he do ?


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 20, 2020)

If you cant take criticism then that shows how fragile you are, thats facts.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

SpiritAnimal said:


> If you cant take criticism then that shows how fragile you are, thats facts.


You can ask me anything about my religion but making fun of it isn't criticism

You could say "why this and why that"

Not insult god etc. like @EreptileDysfunction


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You can ask me anything about my religion but making fun of it isn't criticism
> 
> You could say "why this and why that"
> 
> Not insult god etc. like @EreptileDysfunction


how old are you op ?


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You can ask me anything about my religion but making fun of it isn't criticism
> 
> You could say "why this and why that"
> 
> Not insult god etc. like @EreptileDysfunction


People use "making fun" as a broad term thats why I said that.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Guys i'm serious now


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Joke, but ignore me to avoid discomfort


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I'm serious about it, and i'll probably un-ignore you lot after a while, except @Baldingman1998


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> what did he do ?


Mosto f my threads he posts retarded shit, even before he found out i was muslim, then he starts spamming memri tv memes


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> Joke, but ignore me to avoid discomfort


Un-ignored everyone in this thread


----------



## Hozay (Oct 20, 2020)

do u agree with beheading someone over a cartoon?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hozay said:


> do u agree with beheading someone over a cartoon?


If someone makes fun of the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam or keeps insulting him they're gonna sleep for a long time


Baldingman1998 said:


> .


Caged, un-ignored.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

op is legit 80iq


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> op is legit 80iq


Get off my thread


----------



## Hozay (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> If someone makes fun of the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam or keeps insulting him they're gonna sleep for a long time
> 
> Caged, un-ignored.


That's pretty cringe tbh, this is why people think your religion is shit. You support killing someone over a cartoon JFL


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Get off my thread


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Get off my thread



Caged, un-ignored.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hozay said:


> That's pretty cringe tbh, this is why people think your religion is shit. You support killing someone over a cartoon JFL


You would get killed for that in north korea, the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam is more deserving of that, a gang member would kill you for that, the prophet *ﷺ *is more deserving of that.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You would get killed for that in north korea, the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam is more deserving of that, a gang member would kill you for that, the prophet *ﷺ *is more deserving of that.



Wonderful examples, always good to take an example from North Korea and gangs


----------



## Danish_Retard (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You would get killed for that in north korea, the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam is more deserving of that, a gang member would kill you for that, the prophet *ﷺ *is more deserving of that.


This is why nobody respects muslims


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> This is why nobody respects muslims


boohoo nigga keep crying, making fun of prophet *ﷺ* is a death penalty


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> Wonderful examples, always good to take an example from North Korea and gangs


get off my thread greencel


----------



## Hozay (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You would get killed for that in north korea, the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam is more deserving of that, a gang member would kill you for that, the prophet *ﷺ *is more deserving of that.


If someone irl said something about your prophet, we both know you wouldn't do shit but shake and go post on looksmax lol


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You would get killed for that in north korea, the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam is more deserving of that, a gang member would kill you for that, the prophet *ﷺ *is more deserving of that.


dafaq. muslims are legit retard IQ. i thought u guys wouldve been more intelligent, but i guess not prob comes with the shitskin DNA uve inherited. i talked about this with other ''islam is religion of peace'' muslims and they said the same exact shit as you did. this leads me to think almost all muslims are radicalists, because they wouldnt do it themselves, but gladly let some else do the killing and they wouldnt care at all and even encourage it. legit shit skin tier IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hozay said:


> If someone irl said something about your prophet, we both know you wouldn't do shit but shake and go post on looksmax lol


exactly, i were to come up to him he would piss his pants jfl. he can only cope by hiding behind his pedo prophet JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 20, 2020)

*would u stab someone for Allah bro*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> exactly, i were to come up to him he would piss his pants jfl. he can only cope by hiding behind his pedo prophet JFL


*wow ur a scary guy*


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *wow ur a scary guy*


im not scary lol. pretty average. just telling it as it is


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

op its because of people like you Islam gets a bad name now days , you should chill out , the way that you represent Islam is perceived as low IQ and so no one will take you or the religion seriously , unfortunately not a lot of Muslims understand that we live in the 21th century .


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> dafaq. muslims are legit retard IQ. i thought u guys wouldve been more intelligent, but i guess not prob comes with the shitskin DNA uve inherited. i talked about this with other ''islam is religion of peace'' muslims and they said the same exact shit as you did. this leads me to think almost all muslims are radicalists, because they wouldnt do it themselves, but gladly let some else do the killing and they wouldnt care at all and even encourage it. legit shit skin tier IQ.


It's not a racial thing. It's an ideology. For example in france the beheading was done by a chechen from russia not an arab


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> dafaq. muslims are legit retard IQ. i thought u guys wouldve been more intelligent, but i guess not prob comes with the shitskin DNA uve inherited. i talked about this with other ''islam is religion of peace'' muslims and they said the same exact shit as you did. this leads me to think almost all muslims are radicalists, because they wouldnt do it themselves, but gladly let some else do the killing and they wouldnt care at all and even encourage it. legit shit skin tier IQ.


0


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's not a racial thing. It's an ideology. For example in grace the beheading was done by a chechen from russia not an arab


doesnt matter, my point still stands that the average IQ of all muslims world wide is 85 IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *would u stab someone for Allah bro*


Depends what happened? It's not allowed to kill unjustly


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *wow ur a scary guy*


Hahaha funny guy


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Depends what happened? It's not allowed to kill unjustly



He made a cartoon that you don't like


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Depends what happened? It's not allowed to kill unjustly


damn this guythinks hes legit gangster tier JFL @ his iq


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> doesnt matter, my point still stands that the average IQ of all muslims world wide is 85 IQ


You're username alone is an indication why you would get you killed (fag)


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> He made a cartoon that you don't like



good one of mine ngl i'm caging


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> He made a cartoon that you don't like


No


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 20, 2020)

dn u nigger


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You're username alone is an indication why you would get you killed (fag)


damn bro, i really got to ur head didnt i


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 20, 2020)

*whats so bad about hurting someone for disrespecting ur religion

i expect other religions to do the same things if i disrespected them openly*


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> No



But you justify it tho, so you're just a coward? Is that what it is?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *whats so bad about hurting someone for disrespecting ur religion
> 
> i expect other religions to do the same things if i disrespected them openly*


They are 21st century liberals


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *whats so bad about hurting someone for disrespecting ur religion
> 
> i expect other religions to do the same things if i disrespected them openly*


this. this is why the world is better off removing muslims from the western world


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> dn u nigger


Ok russky


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> doesnt matter, my point still stands that the average IQ of all muslims world wide is 85 IQ


i actually disagree. Many smart people can be brainwashed it doesn't have to do with intelligence. It's like your parents and community brainwash you unknowingly because they are the same. It's like that person is a normal citizen etc but he shares a religion which is incompatible with some societies. The religion in itself is cleverly made to brainwash generation after generation in a never-ending cycle. Trust me many high iq individuals probably have doubt but are too scared of hell/disowned by family and community or killed etc because of indoctrination. It's harder to leave islam than it is to leave Christianity or any other religion. It's part of life and the reality for those people.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> But you justify it tho, so you're just a coward? Is that what it is?


If someone makes fun of him course he's gonna get killed in minecraft


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> i actually disagree. Many smart people can be brainwashed it doesn't have to do with intelligence. It's like your parents and community brainwash you unknowingly because they are the same. It's like that person is a normal citizen etc but he shares a religion which is incompatible with some societies. The religion in itself is cleverly made to brainwash generation after generation in a never-ending cycle. Trust me many high iq individuals probably have doubt but are too scared if he'll because of indoctrination. It's harder to leave islam than it is to leave Christianity or any other religion. It's part of life and the reality for those people.


Dude stfu, I'm not reading all that.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> If someone makes fun of him course he's gonna get killed in minecraft



wait...but that was the question tho, so you would kill him?


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this. this is why the world is better off removing muslims from the western world


*show respect and nothing will happen*


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> wait...but that's was the question tho, so you would kill him?


Perhaps.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> i actually disagree. Many smart people can be brainwashed it doesn't have to do with intelligence. It's like your parents and community brainwash you unknowingly because they are the same. It's like that person is a normal citizen etc but he shares a religion which is incompatible with some societies. The religion in itself is cleverly made to brainwash generation after generation in a never-ending cycle. Trust me many high iq individuals probably have doubt but are too scared if he'll because of indoctrination. It's harder to leave islam than it is to leave Christianity or any other religion. It's part of life and the reality for those people.


good point thats for sure, but IQ plays a biiiig part in this believe it or not. IQ is the most important factor to determine someones life outcome and at the same level as looks probably. 85 IQ is the ''sweet spot'' IQ so to say where you are to stupid to understand things that make a complex society work and to smart to understand that youre not a total retard. this is the main problem for every country/civilization that had 80 iq average population. you cant advance beyond a certain point in time, this is why high IQ societys dont kill eachother of stupid shit like religion lol. also the ''muslim'' world has never done ANYTHING for mankind, the whole ''muslim golden age'' was a joke. they were too stupid to add importance to this world and because of islam, the few intelligent people living in the islamic nations got killed off because of their work and were christians / athiests as well most of the time. meanwhile nowadays muslims love to claim about their ''amazing'' golden age bullshit haha. anyways good point


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> good point thats for sure, but IQ plays a biiiig part in this believe it or not. IQ is the most important factor to determine someones life outcome and at the same level as looks probably. 85 IQ is the ''sweet spot'' IQ so to say where you are to stupid to understand things that make a complex society work and to smart to understand that youre not a total retard. this is the main problem for every country/civilization that had 80 iq average population. you cant advance beyond a certain point in time, this is why high IQ societys dont kill eachother of stupid shit like religion lol. also the ''muslim'' world has never done ANYTHING for mankind, the whole ''muslim golden age'' was a joke. they were too stupid to add importance to this world and because of islam, the few intelligent people living in the islamic nations got killed off because of their work and were christians / athiests as well most of the time. meanwhile nowadays muslims love to claim about their ''amazing'' golden age bullshit haha. anyways good point


0


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Perhaps.



what if it's that guy:


----------



## Hades (Oct 20, 2020)

You are lowest T user of this site if you ignore someone over that jfl at your existence


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> what if it's that guy:


Guy doesn't matter, he's still human


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hades said:


> You are lowest T user of this site if you ignore someone over that jfl at your existence


Cope


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

You guys know I can't resist good drama
@Sikkunt23
@brbbrah
@Dante1
@sytyl
@TsarTsar444
@Shrek2OnDvD
@inceletto
@TheCopefulCurry
@lutte
@Chadelite 
@Mohamad 
All Muslims (even doubting) I can't think of please tag more


----------



## Hades (Oct 20, 2020)

XD


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> 0


ur just triggerd that you dont have shit on white people or asian, i see this coping with a lot of ethnics sadly. we just exist say nothing and you are offence to us lol


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ur just triggerd that you dont have shit on white people or asian, i see this coping with a lot of ethnics sadly. we just exist say nothing and you are offence to us lol


Are you Asian ? Because whites don't associate with you, nor do ethnics, you guys are your own race, unique eyes


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> You guys know I can't resist good drama
> @Sikkunt23
> @brbbrah
> @Dante1
> ...


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Hades said:


> You are lowest T user of this site if you ignore someone over that jfl at your existence



Just ignore, but op think it's a firing squad thread, no one cares about his ignore.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Are you Asian ? Because whites don't associate with you, nor do ethnics, you guys are your own race, unique eyes


im white


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im white


Ok


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 20, 2020)

*bump*


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Baldingman1998 is jewish




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Baldingman1998 is jewish


100% bro


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Guy doesn't matter, he's still human



wdym doesn't matter, he can make Oreo out of you


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> good point thats for sure, but IQ plays a biiiig part in this believe it or not. IQ is the most important factor to determine someones life outcome and at the same level as looks probably. 85 IQ is the ''sweet spot'' IQ so to say where you are to stupid to understand things that make a complex society work and to smart to understand that youre not a total retard. this is the main problem for every country/civilization that had 80 iq average population. you cant advance beyond a certain point in time, this is why high IQ societys dont kill eachother of stupid shit like religion lol. also the ''muslim'' world has never done ANYTHING for mankind, the whole ''muslim golden age'' was a joke. they were too stupid to add importance to this world and because of islam, the few intelligent people living in the islamic nations got killed off because of their work and were christians / athiests as well most of the time. meanwhile nowadays muslims love to claim about their ''amazing'' golden age bullshit haha. anyways good point


The thing you are missing Is that they don't kill because they like killing or because they are evil. They genienly think they are moral and good. The religion goes into detail regarding the punishments etc.

Anyway this is one of the best vids in my opinion explaining why people believe in religion


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> They genienly think they are moral and good.



It does not contradict what he says


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> The thing you are missing Is that they don't kill because they like killing or because they are evil. They genienly think they are moral and good. The religion goes into detail regarding the punishments etc.
> 
> Anyway this is one of the best vids in my opinion explaining why people believe in religion



religion is not bad in any way, thats not what im arguing. and im also not saying its because they are inherently ''evil''. no, im just saying that IQ is a big factor for why muslims behave this way (you could argue the same for other low IQ populations). you could prob throw it on a part interbreeding as well. basically what happens with low IQ people is that they dont understand their actions or what could happen in the future. they are less rational and more violent and this all adds up when the majority of the population is borderline retarded. you can see it in all parts of their society, art, culture, religion, science etc. these people are what westerers would consider savages, because they simply havent developed as a species and as a society. do you really think a renaissance/industrial revolution could have occured in countries like egypt?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

im gonna make a mega thread about all race pills (that go beyond looks) on this forum


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im gonna make a mega thread about all race pills (that go beyond looks) on this forum


Before you do watch the vid I sent it's relatively short and explains the situation perfect. Why it doesn't have to do with iq. im arab myself btw


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im gonna make a mega thread about all race pills (that go beyond looks) on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Before you do watch the vid I sent it's relatively short and explains the situation perfect. Why it doesn't have to do with iq. im arab myself btw


i did and i said i agree. but you cant explain with it why the muslim world is backwards with religion alone. most of this comes from DNA my guy. just look at countries with similar IQ, they have the EXACT same problems. now look again at countries with 100 IQ (see?) and a quick disclaimer: IQ is not from environment or wrongly measured. its purely DNA. the reason why whites have the highest rational IQ and are the most creative is because of the evironment they had to survive in. again everything in this world is evolution, DNA and genetics


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> You guys know I can't resist good drama
> @Sikkunt23
> @brbbrah
> @Dante1
> ...


@Salludon care to chime in


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i did and i said i agree. but you cant explain with it why the muslim world is backwards with religion alone. most of this comes from DNA my guy. just look at countries with similar IQ, they have the EXACT same problems. now look again at countries with 100 IQ (see?) and a quick disclaimer: IQ is not from environment or wrongly measured. its purely DNA. the reason why whites have the highest rational IQ and are the most creative is because of the evironment they had to survive in. again everything in this world is evolution, DNA and genetics


Tag me when you do


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> .


It's a shame, you had a hot avi, IGNORED


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 20, 2020)

*Toodlydood*
Why go the gym, when it's all about the eyes?
Joined Apr 14, 2020
Last seen 10 minutes ago · Viewing thread _mirin my hairline lowering consult? (pics)_
Time Online 329:54
Posts1,595Reputation1,726Points38


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i did and i said i agree. but you cant explain with it why the muslim world is backwards with religion alone. most of this comes from DNA my guy. just look at countries with similar IQ, they have the EXACT same problems. now look again at countries with 100 IQ (see?) and a quick disclaimer: IQ is not from environment or wrongly measured. its purely DNA. the reason why whites have the highest rational IQ and are the most creative is because of the evironment they had to survive in. again everything in this world is evolution, DNA and genetics


Are seriously trying to refute and downplay the islamic golden age? You're dumb as shit. keep seethig cumskin


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

peoplelikeus said:


> Are seriously trying to refute and downplay the islamic golden age? You're dumb as shit. keep seethig cumskin


yes i do, just as anyone should if they even know history and have at least half a brain


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yes I do, just as anyone should if they even know history and have at least half a brain


keep seething, a lot downplay just because they were an archive on knowledge from around the world _but_ they did, however, expand on it greatly


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> If someone makes fun of the prophet sallallahu alayhi wa sallam or keeps insulting him they're gonna sleep for a long time
> 
> Caged, un-ignored.


dude jflll thats do fucked up and giga salafi

your putting dirt into islam by acting like this bro
killing someone for insulting your religion is stupid


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> dude jflll thats do fucked up and giga salafi
> 
> your putting dirt into islam by acting like this bro
> killing someone for insulting your religion is stupid



He also inspired by North Korea and gangs


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> He also inspired by North Korea and gangs


i can tell from his barbaric point of view
well op does sound a bit extreme and hostile
a lot of muslims are like this


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> i can tell from his barbaric point of view
> well op does sound a bit extreme and hostile
> a lot of muslims are like this



ik, i respect you and people like @TheCopefulCurry. I don't mind at all that people have their beliefs and* i even think it's a good thing* as long as it's not hurting people that don't want to share it or even laugh about it.

I've been an atheist for a long time and I don't think it's a healthy mindset tbh, but that does not mean that you can be as crazy as OP. i'm glad you're against it. people like you need to call them out so other people will see the other side, not just the ugly side of ''guys i'm srs now i'm gonna block and kill you if you talk about my religion'' like ffs stfu nobody gonna give you respect that way, especially since the majority here are not even related to this thing.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> well op does sound a bit extreme and hostile



a bit alot..


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> dude jflll thats do fucked up and giga salafi
> 
> your putting dirt into islam by acting like this bro
> killing someone for insulting your religion is stupid


The punishment for mocking the rasul was death, still is, if you deny this you are not a muslim.
@Gorilla tell this guy something

Also, you're shia right? well, if you want to prove to us your islam you should accept this;

Ibn al-Mundhir (may Allah have mercy on him) said: 

The majority of scholars are agreed that the one who impugns the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) is to be executed. End quote. 









Will the repentance of one who impugns the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) be accepted? And is it better to admit it to the qaadi (judge)? - Islam Question & Answer







islamqa.info





if not then make it clear you are a hypocrite


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> ik, i respect you and people like @TheCopefulCurry. I don't mind at all that people have their beliefs and* i even think it's a good thing* as long as it's not hurting people that don't want to share it or even laugh about it.
> 
> I've been an atheist for a long time and I don't think it's a healthy mindset tbh, but that does not mean that you can be as crazy as OP. i'm glad you're against it. people like you need to call them out so other people will see the other side, not just the ugly side of ''guys i'm srs now i'm gonna block and kill you if you talk about my religion'' like ffs stfu nobody gonna give you respect that way, especially since the majority here are not even related to this thing.


yes
thanks for that tbh
_some just take it the extreme lol_


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> i can tell from his barbaric point of view
> well op does sound a bit extreme and hostile
> a lot of muslims are like this


Aaand that's where you crossed the line, me talking about deen is barbaric?

@Shrek2OnDvD
@Sikkunt23
@brbbrah
@Dante1
@sytyl
@TsarTsar444
@Shrek2OnDvD
@inceletto
@TheCopefulCurry
@lutte
this is our religion;

Ibn al-Mundhir (may Allah have mercy on him) said:

The majority of scholars are agreed that the one who impugns the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) is to be executed. End quote.








Will the repentance of one who impugns the Prophet (blessings and peace of Allah be upon him) be accepted? And is it better to admit it to the qaadi (judge)? - Islam Question & Answer







islamqa.info





if he doesn't agree with that, he is kafir right?

Here i want to mention a story,
Abu bakr (RA) once got insulted by a man, he was high t so he got angry, he was still angry, until one of the muslims told him should i get rid of that man? abu bakr was so shocked he forgot his anger and said, would you do that if i told you? he said yes. Abu bakr said that (killing for insulting) was not except for the prophet ﷺ .


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> The punishment for mocking the rasul was death, still is, if you deny this you are not a muslim.
> @Gorilla tell this guy something
> 
> Also, you're shia right? well, if you want to prove to us your islam you should accept this;
> ...


jfl i am a muslim but i wont kill someone for insulting religion
if your not a giga salafi your not a muslim


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Aaand that's where you crossed the line, me talking about deen is barbaric?
> 
> @brbbrah @Chadelite @Gorilla
> 
> ...


i didnt say shit about your religion 
your forgetting that im a muslim myself
but beheading someone never crossed my mind


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 20, 2020)

Well hopefully you chose the right god out of the 100’s that humans have created over history.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Well hopefully you chose the right god out of the 100’s that humans have created over history.


Fool, there are clear proofs in the Quran


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Fool, there are clear proofs in the Quran


Could you give me an example?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Fool, there are clear proofs in the Quran



You fools!!! i know the only possible truth! i was born into it btw


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 20, 2020)

Do you like goats?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Oct 20, 2020)

Hozay said:


> That's pretty cringe tbh, this is why people think your religion is shit. You support killing someone over a cartoon JFL


And that's why Islam is prospering and other religions are dying.


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Aaand that's where you crossed the line, me talking about deen is barbaric?
> 
> @Shrek2OnDvD
> @Sikkunt23
> ...


U a right bro 

If u talk shit abt prophet Muhammad u are to be killed..
.
There is a law called treason 

If u talk shit abt the king you die 
. 
It happens in many countries 

No one complains 

Islam isn't barbaric

And if your balls are so big go talk shit about Jews and let's see what happens you will go to jail 

Deny Holocaust = jail 

The punishment is there 

You think you can talk shit about The most followed and loved person in history and not get dealt with?

The Bible says the same thing


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> And that's why Islam is prospering and other religions are dying.



If something is so true it can be explained in words, agree with me?


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Do you like goats?


I prefer cows


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> If something is so true it can be explained in words, agree with me?


Not always 

You canf describe Allah with words 
. You can't even describe paradise with words lol

"no eyes have ever see" etc


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> U a right bro
> 
> If u talk shit abt prophet Muhammad u are to be killed..
> .
> ...


Hahaha exactly bro, you nailed it.

Also, even if others didn't do it, we are on the right path, and the others are misguided, tell this to @Mohamad i don't care about the others bc they're not muslim. But mohamad you have to accept the deen fully.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Do you like goats?


Camels are in my culture so i'll go with that

but cows are favorite milk of finland so tbh cows


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Hahaha exactly bro, you nailed it.
> 
> Also, even if others didn't do it, we are on the right path, and the others are misguided, tell this to @Mohamad i don't care about the others bc they're not muslim. But mohamad you have to accept the deen fully.


1.8 billion got pissed off 

If all Muslims slapped him he would be dead 

His death was justified according to islam and no Muslim can say it wasnt


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> You fools!!! i know the only possible truth! i was born into it btw


You Athiests r dumb af


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> 1.8 billion got pissed off
> 
> If all Muslims slapped him he would be dead
> 
> His death was justified according to islam and no Muslim can say it wasnt


Exactly bro, also what is with @Lev Peshkov , he is oddly silent today, maybe he got afraid we aren't sugarcoating the deen, hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Well hopefully you chose the right god out of the 100’s that humans have created over history.


Dude that's cringe af

There r only like 5 main religious the 3 abrahmaic ones ans Hinduism and Sikhism 
. 
You don't need to be a genius to learn that Islam is the only one that is legit


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> You fools!!! i know the only possible truth! i was born into it btw


Dude stfu, why are you hanging around in my thread social reject? you can't be cool with me unless you're cool with islam.


----------



## WideZygos (Oct 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Could you give me an example?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> 1.8 billion got pissed off
> 
> If all Muslims slapped him he would be dead
> 
> His death was justified according to islam and no Muslim can say it wasnt


lol i hope those muslim goat fuckers get raped in jail


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Could you give me an example?



@WideZygos @fag112


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

We love prophet Muhammad saw more than ourselves if you don't you are not a muslim


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lol i hope those muslim goat fuckers get raped in jail


Shut up, and look at your username.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> We love prophet Muhammad saw more than ourselves if you don't you are not a muslim


100%


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Shut up, and look at your username.


i love my username


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i love my username


So you love faggots?


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> lol i hope those muslim goat fuckers get raped in jail


Why do you say goatfuckers? 
. All you think abt is sex? Ur a retard muh looksmaxing meanwhile every decent looking Muslim can marry a virgin cutie haha


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> So you love faggots?


He is one 

All these non Muslims they love sex
. Beastiality is OK. According to them 

In Islam you and the animal get killed for it


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Why do you say goatfuckers?
> . All you think abt is sex? Ur a retard muh looksmaxing meanwhile every decent looking Muslim can marry a virgin cutie haha


Hahaha, i can just homecountrymaxx which i will in sha Allah


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Why do you say goatfuckers?
> . All you think abt is sex? Ur a retard muh looksmaxing meanwhile every decent looking Muslim can marry a virgin cutie haha


ethnic cope i literally fucked a lot of muslim girls, they are all about that bwc


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Hahaha, i can just homecountrymaxx which i will in sha Allah


Yh u somalis can do that tbh 

Don't bring her to Finland tho but its a big decision


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ethnic cope i literally fucked a lot of muslim girls, they are all about that bwc


What you fucked where whores, true muslims don't have sex before marriage, enjoy the STD.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Yh u somalis can do that tbh
> 
> Don't bring her to Finland tho but its a big decision


I won't, bare fitna, and i want my children to get married as soon as they hit puberty in sha Allah.


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ethnic cope i literally fucked a lot of muslim girls, they are all about that bwc


"Muslim girls" they are Muslim by name 

Go to Saudi and fuck them then I will call you a Chad 

If not ur a shit talking sfcel

"bwc" doesn't exist how can a pigs dick be big?


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> What you fucked where whores, true muslims don't have sex before marriage, enjoy the STD.


Yh he must have an sfd by now lol


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> What you fucked where whores, true muslims don't have sex before marriage, enjoy the STD.


no, all women are, also u should see ur muslim women man they literally drag the arab guys by the ears lol. i saw this in rotterdam, those arab girls are even worse then white girls


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Yh he must have an sfd by now lol


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> "Muslim girls" they are Muslim by name
> 
> Go to Saudi and fuck them then I will call you a Chad
> 
> ...


just look at the official stats mate, there is even a mega thread about it on here. you with 69 days on here should know better than me jfl


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> ethnic cope i literally fucked a lot of muslim girls, they are all about that bwc


I fucked 100 stacies and have 
threesomes daily bro


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I fucked 100 stacies and have
> threesomes daily bro


which country bro


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> no, all women are, also u should see ur muslim women man they literally drag the arab guys by the ears lol. i saw this in rotterdam, those arab girls are even worse then white girls


Everyone is made different, and that's probably their culture that women can have a say in the house, im not arab idek


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> just look at the official stats mate, there is even a mega thread about it on here. you with 69 days on here should know better than me jfl


69 days with my computer 

If you fuck a Muslim girl she is the lowest of the low. 

Most Muslim women will go to hell anyways so go ahead you are going there too


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> which country bro


I traveled across Europe for free they paid for it


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> 69 days with my computer
> 
> If you fuck a Muslim girl she is the lowest of the low.
> 
> Most women will go to hell anyways so go ahead you are going there too if you don't repent


Tiny correction


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I traveled across Europe for free they paid for it


send ur pics


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I traveled across Europe for free they paid for it


come on then larper, u claim 100 stacys


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> just look at the official stats mate, there is even a mega thread about it on here. you with 69 days on here should know better than me jfl


Official stats = over.a quarter of men are incel in 2020

There are Muslims who blow themselves up some sell drugs rape 


They are a. Tiny minority 

Same for those whores 

No one will marry them except the. Most beta male


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> come on then larper, u claim 100 stacys


No need for pics bro I said it so its true


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Tiny correction


Yeah ur right 

He must convert to islam or else he is done


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Official stats = over.a quarter of men are incel in 2020
> 
> There are Muslims who blow themselves up some sell drugs rape
> 
> ...


except they arent a tiny minority. jfl @ muslim IQ. cant even look at stats, if u did u would see they VASTLY over represent in all crime rape etc. muslims are the biggest degenerates on this planet. the only based muslims live in saudi arabia. they have my respect


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Yeah ur right
> 
> He must convert to islam or else he is done


Hope he does


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Hope he does


mate i love the brotherhood in islam and its ability to be so devoted, christians are simply too cucked nowadays. only problem with islam are the followers who legit have 80 IQ average and are inbred asf. most likely you have some urself


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> except they arent a tiny minority. jfl @ muslim IQ. cant even look at stats, if u did u would see they VASTLY over represent in all crime rape etc. muslims are the biggest degenerates on this planet. the only based muslims live in saudi arabia. they have my respect


Go to UAE and try fuck a married chick

They have death penalty for adultery


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Go to UAE and try fuck a married chick
> 
> They have death penalty for adultery


honestly no need for me to prove a point here jfl. i will jsut cuck u and fuck ur muslim girls


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> mate i love the brotherhood in islam and its ability to be so devoted, christians are simply too cucked nowadays. only problem with islam are the followers who legit have 80 IQ average and are inbred asf. most likely you have some urself


We are not low iq, we follow religion as it is, punishment for adultery is stoning 2020 or year 600 doesn't matter, doesn't matter

Why don't you convert, what reason do you have to not believe in quran, islam, Allah, prophet ﷺ


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> honestly no need for me to prove a point here jfl. i will jsut cuck u and fuck ur muslim girls


So you haven't done it yet? knew it


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> honestly no need for me to prove a point here jfl. i will jsut cuck u and fuck ur muslim girls


They aren't "my" girls 
I don't own them or owe them anything


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> come on then larper, u claim 100 stacys


*Keep coping. I can confirm @Chadelite slays. He showed me and he mogs you hard. *


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

__





IQ By Religion


The average Muslim is found to have an IQ of 81, which shows the folly of flooding Europe with them.



www.takeourworldback.com





u do u m8. facts prove otherwise, it woulddo ugood not being so ignorant lol. trying to debunk me or something with literally nothing to stand on.

Sample size = 36. Average Muslim IQ = 2905 / 36 = 81.
Sample size = 1. Average atheist IQ = 107 / 1 = 107.

u guys are literal hindu tier  



81Muslim90Christian89Buddhist80Hindu69animist94Jew107atheist


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *Keep coping. I can confirm @Chadelite slays. He showed me and he mogs you hard. *


I slay homework I'm waiting for marriage 

I get iois by school girls tho


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @WideZygos @fag112




This is it  I'm convinced


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> @WideZygos @fag112



Mohammed was illiterate so the Quran must have been written by Allah, and Mohammed must have flew to heaven on a flying horse, thus Islam is real. This is the only possible explanation!


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> Mohammed was illiterate so the Quran must have been written by Allah and Mohammed must have flew to heaven on a flying horse, thus Islam is real. This is the only possible explanation!





Azoriko said:


> .


Low iq, watch the whole thing


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



brutal mog


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cite racist websites theory.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> dude jflll thats do fucked up and giga salafi
> 
> your putting dirt into islam by acting like this bro
> killing someone for insulting your religion is stupid


Agreed he seems incredibly low iq tbh . I genuinely think he’s gonna join a terrorism group lol


----------



## leprechauncel (Oct 20, 2020)

No religion for your face


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Just cite racist websites theory.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Just cite racist websites theory.


still doesnt change the fact ur low IQ. if u actually read the thing u would understand it. also ''official'' sources that tested in the fucking muslim countries themselves futher proof of this fact. u r just coping bro, i dont know what to tell you...


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

*Lmao do you really think beheading some just because they offended you is completely fine?*


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> still doesnt change the fact ur low IQ. if u actually read the thing u would understand it. also ''official'' sources that tested in the fucking muslim countries themselves futher proof of this fact. u r just coping bro, i dont know what to tell you...
> View attachment 745384



Regardless of religion, this is the most LOW IQ user I have seen here on the site


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

@leprechauncel ignored, i'm tired of Azoriko acting tryhard ignored, also faggots ignored (you know who)


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> Regardless of religion, this is the most LOW IQ user I have seen here on the site


yeah just like that @KING REIDYZ guy. i will destroy them both in an upcoming race pill that goes indepth about IQ


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 20, 2020)

The devil is a liar


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The devil is a liar


100%


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Yes.


*Do most Somalis think that way?*


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> *Do real Muslims think that way?*


Oh yes.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> i'm tired of Azoriko acting tryhard ignored



Even a muslim guy named Muhammad mocking you for being retard with your religion views you mongoloid, let that sink in.


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Oh yes.


Do you not consider taking someones life gods job and not yours?


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 20, 2020)

Hinduism is the only true religion. Jfl at mudslimes. 

@Mohamad @shitskincurry @Dr Shekelberg @Lev Peshkov


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Low iq, watch the whole thing


I kept watching and it got even worse lmao. "There are X letters between this part and this part, which is how far away the star siruis is in the galaxy! Islam proven!"

In all seriousness, believing this shit when you actually have access to the internet and outside sources is comparabe with mental illness and should be treated as such. It never crossed your mind that if Allah existed he would have proven it? The Quran contains thousands of factual
inaccuracies. Religion is, and has been, a great tool for controlling people but that's all it is.

I'm an expert in anthropogeny, and humans were not created by God, we're in fact the product of evulution, no different than other animals (albeit more advanced). Over for Islamcels. I'm agnostic and I do not deny that the existance of an creator is plasuable but Islam is not legit, sorry bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> Do you not consider taking someones life gods job and not yours?


Consider it a godsend


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> I kept watching and it got even worse lmao. "There are X letters between this part and this part, which is how far away the star siruis is in the galaxy! Islam proven!"
> 
> In all seriousness, believing this shit when you actually have access to the internet and outside sources is comparabe with mental illness and should be treated as such. It never crossed your mind that if Allah existed he would have proven it? The Quran contains thousands of factual
> inaccuracies. Religion is, and has been, a great tool for controlling people but that's all it is.
> ...


So you didn't watch the whole thing?

Please debunk each and every single point one by one or you're coping.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Consider it a godsend



I can smell your fragile bones from here you twink


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Consider it a godsend


*JUST COMMIT CRIMES AND CALL THEM A "GODSEND" THEORY.*


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

wait this @Toodlydood is a somalian? holy shit. RIP bro. u will never get to feel prime aryan pussy


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> wait this @Toodlydood is a somalian? holy shit. RIP bro. u will never get to feel prime aryan pussy
> View attachment 745403
> View attachment 745404



that's him?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> that's him?


no, but he probably looks like it


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> no, but he probably looks like it



was stunned for a moment


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> was stunned for a moment


It's him lol


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

*@Toodlydood *
*Idgaf but I'd like you to know that my opinion of you is still negative.

You wrote whatever that is up there in an effort to waste my time and in some weird fetish way to satisfy yourself. I'm not sure if you're still wrestling with the fact that you have an extra chromosome or have come to terms with it and are lashing out. But one thing is for sure, you sure know how to write something extremely stupid.
*
*You probably typed that whole thing out with your little dwarf thumbs. Incessantly tapping away at your cracked screen just to scrawl out a message that only the mentally handicapped that wrote it will read. I am absolutely appalled by the fact that this forum allows for such people with blatant mental illness to post. It's not only a danger to the users but to society.*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 20, 2020)

Lot of triggered cunts in this thread tbh


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> no, but he probably looks like it



https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me.218171/


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Lot of triggered cunts in this thread tbh


who tbh? jfl


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

i will kil you guys


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me.218171/


it is him. who would have thought. officialy beyond over for this guy


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> who tbh? jfl


flame wars tbh paragraphs on paragraphs


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> flame wars tbh paragraphs on paragraphs


nah lol every1 knows op is giga retarded at this point we are just fucking with him


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> flame wars tbh paragraphs on paragraphs



bro so many lolz here what u you talking about


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> nah lol every1 knows op is giga retarded at this point we are just fucking with him


he literally retarded tho, to put the final nail in the coffin: 
*Average IQ in Somalia: 68*










Somalia Average IQ - What is Intelligence Level of Somalia people?


What to know what average IQ is in Somalia? ➜ You will be surprised with the average Intelligence Quotient of this african country! ✓ Is their IQ level really so low? ☆ Find answers about IQ by country here! ⇦




new-iq-test.com


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Oct 20, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> This is why nobody respects muslims


only degenerates disrespect another abrahamic religions.  
Even during crusades they respected each other


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

hope your faith will be long as your face op


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Infidels are tough behind the screen but in public heads are flying. Muh Science.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Oct 20, 2020)

200 replies i have no idea what happened someone aware me


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

U are retarded jfl op . I can tell ur childhood was shit and u have no friends


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> 200 replies i have no idea what happened someone aware me


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> hope your faith will be long as your face op


Funny faggot will the joke be as funny when me and the muslim gang take over the west and make u infidels pray to mecca?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Perhaps.


Ur no better then isis . Jfl at salafists tbh @Mohamad .


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Funny faggot will the joke be as funny when me and the muslim gang take over the west and make u infidels pray to mecca?



And op as the colonel


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> And op as the colonel


Bio:Hi 
i don’t think you should be writing any more big boy.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Bio:Hi
> i don’t think you should be writing any more big boy.


Niggercel

[IMG alt="TheSavior"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/7/7112.jpg?1597694358[/IMG]
*TheSavior
Niggercel*


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Bio:Hi
> i don’t think you should be writing any more big boy.



said the niggercel


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Niggercel
> 
> [IMG alt="TheSavior"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/7/7112.jpg?1597694358[/IMG]
> *TheSavior
> Niggercel*


enought said jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> said the niggercel


Stfu

I don't like you


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> enought said jfl


Urs is even worse jfl
[IMG alt="fag112"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/9/9090.jpg?1601664838[/IMG]
*fag112
CARNIVORECEL*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> enought said jfl


*fag112*


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Stfu
> 
> I don't like you



Nooooo PLSSS LIKE ME


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Stfu
> 
> I don't like you


keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Niggercel
> 
> [IMG alt="TheSavior"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/7/7112.jpg?1597694358[/IMG]
> *TheSavior
> Niggercel*


That’s the joke lmfao where’s the comeback?

“Hehehehe His bio says nigger”


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Urs is even worse jfl
> [IMG alt="fag112"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/9/9090.jpg?1601664838[/IMG]
> *fag112
> CARNIVORECEL*


carnivore is fukin based what u talking about


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

fag112 said:


> carnivore is fukin based what u talking about


*fag112 ...*


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ur no better then isis . Jfl at salafists tbh @Mohamad .


tbh
op is a somali pirate


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> That’s the joke lmfao where’s the comeback?
> 
> “Hehehehe His bio says nigger”
> View attachment 745422



Are you srs right now? bro i'm caging on how low iq you guys are


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> That’s the joke lmfao where’s the comeback?
> 
> “Hehehehe His bio says nigger”


Lmfaooo

JFL, there was once a time where I said in a video game I'm a proud nigger and they were like "Nooo that's not how it works boohoo" jfl


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> nah lol every1 knows op is giga retarded at this point we are just fucking with him


its what I mean lol


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> tbh
> op is a somali pirate


Tbh I have a Somali friend and he is giga high iq . He tops all his classes and iq mogs me too . Idk what’s up with op tbh . Gives a bad name to Muslims and Somalians


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Lmfaooo
> 
> JFL, there was once a time where I said in a video game I'm a proud nigger and they were like "Nooo that's not how it works boohoo" jfl


they told you the truth lol, what do u mean


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 20, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Tbh I have a Somali friend and he is giga high iq . He tops all his classes and iq mogs me too . Idk what’s up with op tbh . Gives a bad name to Muslims and Somalians


ngl I know some somalis they are either giga retard or giga smart like theres no inbetween


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Lmfaooo
> 
> JFL, there was once a time where I said in a video game I'm a proud nigger and they were like "Nooo that's not how it works boohoo" jfl


Lmfao these niggas are beyond stupid. Mans showed my bio as a comeback.

Ohhhhhh wow not like i wrote that myself.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 20, 2020)

Why does OP think that anyone gives a fuck about him ignoring users?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> ngl I know some somalis they are either giga retard or giga smart like theres no inbetween


I totally agree tbh .


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Lmfao these niggas are beyond stupid. Mans showed my bio as a comeback.
> 
> Ohhhhhh wow not like i wrote that myself.



no pls tell me you're joking, idk if i have the right to laugh anymore i'm not that much of a dark triad to laugh at legit retards.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 20, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Why does OP think that anyone gives a fuck about him ignoring users?


im somali!


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Why does OP think that anyone gives a fuck about him ignoring users?



Watch out the man kills, legend says he can whack you from home just by moving his face to the desire direction.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

rip to my boys who died on this thread 😢


----------



## wasted (Oct 20, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> its what I mean lol


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Oct 20, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> im somali!


Somalis mog no denying about it fam.


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 20, 2020)

Op are you first gen muslim or one of those muslims that didn’t have religious parents?
I advise you to start reading the quran, and if you can read arabic there are good tafseers i can send you.

No where is it said that the punishment for drawing the prophet is death.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> Op are you first gen muslim or one of those muslims that didn’t have religious parents?
> I advise you to start reading the quran, and if you can read arabic there are good tafseers i can send you.
> 
> No where is it said that the punishment for drawing the prophet is death.


he is a hardcore salafist jfl its over for him


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hightwolf said:


> Op are you first gen muslim or one of those muslims that didn’t have religious parents?
> I advise you to start reading the quran, and if you can read arabic there are good tafseers i can send you.
> 
> No where is it said that the punishment for drawing the prophet is death.


What about someone who does it in a muslim country? Wondering?


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

mohammad sold you for 2 shekels remember that


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> What about someone who does it in a muslim country? Wondering?


From what I remember from school there are 4 things that are punished by death. I don't remember them very well though since I only recently started getting. I think they are this:
1. Leaving islam
2. Married adultery
3. Murder
4. and something else i forgot.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Hightwolf
But criticism is different from blasphemy? Blasphemy is insulting and mocking in a very demeaning manner. What's your opinion on that?

@Mohamad
@Sikkunt23


----------



## Hightwolf (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @Hightwolf
> But criticism is different from blasphemy? Blasphemy is insulting and mocking. What's your opinion on that?
> 
> @Mohamad
> @Sikkunt23


If criticism was not allowed it would be impossible for a non muslim to convert to islam. Because surely before you convert to a religion you will try to criticize it and be as thorough as possible. So yes criticism is not the same as blasphemy.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Aaand that's where you crossed the line, me talking about deen is barbaric?
> 
> @Shrek2OnDvD
> @Sikkunt23
> ...


I agree, and I respect you because you follow islam properly. If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I agree, and I respect you because you follow islam properly. If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.


tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I agree, and I respect you because you follow islam properly. If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.


NGL most of the thread is full of apologists tbh


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> tbh


It's why I can't call myself religious, because I can't follow islam 100%.

It's disengenious to call yourself muslim unless you're a strict salafi/sunni.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> tbh


And We have afore written in the Psalms after the [previous] mention that the earth my righteous servants will inherit it.
21:105

Meeks copers btfo

@TheSavior rejoice


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I agree, and I respect you because you follow islam properly. If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.



So you support what happened in France? because it's sounds like your telling people go ahead and do that stuff. if someone has an urge to kill, you think i would tell him ''yeah if you feel like it..do it..don't be half ass and only bully''


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> So you support what happened in France? because it's sounds like you're telling people go ahead and do that stuff. if someone has an urge to kill, you think i would tell him ''yeah if you feel like it..do it..don't be half ass and only bully''


Fucking hell these muslims are giga brainwashed and low iq


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Fucking hell these muslims are giga brainwashed and low iq


I G N O R E D
G G
N N
O O
R R
E E
D D


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Fucking hell these muslims are giga brainwashed and low iq



It's not like him, I'm confused


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> So you support what happened in France? because it's sounds like your telling people go ahead and do that stuff. if someone has an urge to kill, you think i would tell him ''yeah if you feel like it..do it..don't be half ass and only bully''


https://looksmax.org/threads/france-beheading.224776/


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/france-beheading.224776/



What about it bro? i want to hear @sytyl perspective because what he is saying here is super weird


----------



## johncruz12345 (Oct 20, 2020)

8 pages fuck.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> What about it bro? i want to hear @sytyl perspective because what he is saying here is super weird


He probably doesn't support beheading but he also doesn't support bullying his Muslim friends. Tbh I don't wanna say something too bad to toodly because I think he needs faith right now in his life. I only like arguing and disproving islam to Muslims that are well off and have an easy life because I like arguing as a hobby because I'm knowledgeable about Islam


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> What about it bro? i want to hear @sytyl perspective because what he is saying here is super weird


You're irrelevant bro what do you want?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> He probably doesn't support beheading





sytyl said:


> If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.



but I'll wait for his answer


Toodlydood said:


> You're irrelevant bro what do you want?



Your face, so i can get out of here.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> What about it bro? i want to hear @sytyl perspective because what he is saying here is super weird


my perspective on the beheading in france:
play stupid games, get stupid prizes

I used to cope with free speech but free speech isn't real, even the most free of countries are still restricted in many ways


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> my perspective on the beheading in france:
> play stupid games, get stupid prizes
> 
> I used to cope with free speech but free speech isn't real, even the most free of countries are still restricted in many ways


True, he had what was coming for him and I hope that kid entered Jannah


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> my perspective on the beheading in france:
> play stupid games, get stupid prizes
> 
> I used to cope with free speech but free speech isn't real, even the most free of countries are still restricted in many ways


*most logical neutral answer I've seen in a while on this forum*


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> So you support what happened in France? because it's sounds like your telling people go ahead and do that stuff. if someone has an urge to kill, you think i would tell him ''yeah if you feel like it..do it..don't be half ass and only bully''


I personally don't care about what happened in france, my point is, what he did is acceptable in islam, that's something the less religious of muslims have to come to terms with. The killing of anybody who is considered an enemy of islam (i.e. blaspheming islam or attacking the muslim people) is 100% permissible (not according to me, according to islam and anybody who takes the religion seriously and not half ass)



brbbrah said:


> *most logical neutral answer I've seen in a while on this forum*


I used to be giga religious bro, now I'm not which is why I can give such perspectives


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

To expand a bit: I think the killer in france was probably a degenerate that smoked/drank/fucked around and suddenly felt an onset of extreme guilt and shame and went from one extreme to the other.


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

this tbh , @sytyl is right you cant be 100% religious now days


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> but I'll wait for his answer
> 
> 
> Your face, so i can get out of here.





sytyl said:


> I personally don't care about what happened in france, my point is, what he did is acceptable in islam, that's something the less religious of muslims have to come to terms with. The killing of anybody who is considered an enemy of islam (i.e. blaspheming islam or attacking the muslim people) is 100% permissible
> 
> 
> I used to be giga religious bro, now I'm not which is why I can give such perspectives



That's why I always talk about Islam as a dirty apostate most Muslims think that way (I was also) and it's a regressive ideology. You can't doubt it or you are already going against gods word.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> this tbh , @sytyl is right you cant be 100% religious now days


I'm trying to piss people off tbh but I am kind of serious in that if you don't follow islam/christianity 100% then don't bother calling yourself muslim/christian.

Can't respect a christian who tells me they are christian but I know they have pre-marital sex for example.
I can respect for example a christian who abstains from vices and thinks the earth is 6000 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm trying to piss people off tbh but I am kind of serious in that if you don't follow islam/christianity 100% then don't bother calling yourself muslim/christian.
> 
> Can't respect a christian who tells me they are christian but I know they have pre-marital sex for example.
> I can respect for example a christian who abstains from vices and thinks the earth is 6000 years old.


*BASED*


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm trying to piss people off tbh but I am kind of serious in that if you don't follow islam/christianity 100% then don't bother calling yourself muslim/christian.
> 
> Can't respect a christian who tells me they are christian but I know they have pre-marital sex for example.
> I can respect for example a christian who abstains from vices and thinks the earth is 6000 years old.


5:68 "Say, "O People of the Scripture, you are [standing] on nothing until you uphold [the law of] the Torah, the Gospel, and what has been revealed to you from your Lord."

Also Allah sent 124k prophets, or more, the earth is so old


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> 5:68 "Say, "O People of the Scripture, you are [standing] on nothing until you uphold [the law of] the Torah, the Gospel, and what has been revealed to you from your Lord."
> 
> Also Allah sent 124k prophets, or more, the earth is so old


op you cant just force people into Islam and expect them to follow blindly , it may be right for you but people have different beliefs 2 , our prophet didn't tell us to force Islam down people's throat he told us to spread the message and if they ignore it then let them be .


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> op you cant just force people into Islam and expect them to follow blindly , it may be right for you but people have different beliefs 2 , our prophet didn't tell us to force Islam down people's throat he told us to spread the message and if they ignore it then let them be .


I'm not forcing anyone, there is no force in deen, Allah said Verily, the right path has become distinct from the wrong path. لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ (*There is no* compulsion in *religion*), meaning, "*Do not force* anyone to become *Muslim*, for *Islam* is plain and clear, and its proofs and evidence are plain and clear." Therefore, *there is no* need to *force* anyone to embrace *Islam*.

But they do have to pay jizya tho

Anyway I want to make clear who is really a muslim and who follows @Lev Peshkov


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Can't respect a christian who tells me they are christian but I know they have pre-marital sex for example.
> I can respect for example a christian who abstains from vices and thinks the earth is 6000 years old.


both are retards.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> both are retards.


You atheist?


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> both are retards.


one is more worthy (to me) of respect because they stay true to their beliefs rather than picking and choosing their religion


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> You atheist?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> HINDU


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> one is more worthy (to me) of respect because they stay true to their beliefs rather than picking and choosing their religion


one is blindly following a bunch of scriptures and another is trying to fit in with a more liberal and free society that permits doing stuff that's against their (supposed) beliefs
most people dont know anything about what they're believing in, they just do because they did so since childhood
equally retarded as I see it tbh


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

jfl why did my comment get unanimously jfl'd


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> one is blindly following a bunch of scriptures and another is trying to fit in with a more liberal and free society that permits doing stuff that's against their (supposed) beliefs
> most people dont know anything about what they're believing in, they just do because they did so since childhood
> equally retarded as I see it tbh


sir , this is looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

[


Ocelot said:


> jfl why did my comment get unanimously jfl'd


?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> my perspective on the beheading in france:
> play stupid games, get stupid prizes



over a cartoon, what a world.


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> [
> 
> ?





Ocelot said:


> yes


----------



## Ocelot (Oct 20, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> sir , this is looksmax.me


fbi im joking tbh


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> True, he had what was coming for him and I hope that kid entered Jannah



You already living in Jannah


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm trying to piss people off tbh but I am kind of serious in that if you don't follow islam/christianity 100% then don't bother calling yourself muslim/christian.
> 
> Can't respect a christian who tells me they are christian but I know they have pre-marital sex for example.
> I can respect for example a christian who abstains from vices and thinks the earth is 6000 years old.



If your not killing people your not a true psychopath!  i only respect psychopath who shows 0 mercy.
It's the same logic you use and i don't know if you even notice that.

Just because someone does something they believe in, does not make it something right or justified, JFL
MUH i respect people who kill over cartoons because they believe it to be right, what a joke.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> If your not killing people your not a true psychopath!  i only respect psychopath who shows 0 mercy.
> It's the same logic you use and i don't know if you even notice that.


yes



Azoriko said:


> Just because someone does something they believe in, does not make it something right or justified, JFL


I agree, what I was just trying to say is that muslims who are religious should have 0 problems with it, otherwise they're not religious/not really muslim.

My standard of religiosity: be a giga extremist or don't be religious.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

@sytyl 
Better if you replied to @Azoriko using this


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @sytyl
> Better if you replied to @Azoriko using this


I'm not really apologetic, islam didn't get here by the prophet ﷺ
kissing the kuffar feet, every non muslim i despise and every muslim i love


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> yes
> 
> 
> I agree, what I was just trying to say is that muslims who are religious should have 0 problems with it, otherwise they're not religious/not really muslim.
> ...



No no no you don't understand just as i thought, you* support* it. you're not just sayin ''yeah i respect people that go all the way'' you're sayin yeah go ahead and do that. You don't understand the differentiate between understanding the idea of saying "yes, he really is a true muslim'' or literally sayin that's also right. don't BS me i know you don't think that's right deep down. you're confusing 2 different things.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> No no no you don't understand just as i thought, you* support* it. you're not just sayin ''yeah i respect people that go all the way'' you're sayin yeah go ahead and do that. You don't understand the differentiate between understanding the idea of saying "yes, he really is a true muslim'' or literally sayin that's also right. don't BS me i know you don't think that's right deep down. you're confusing 2 different things.


Not sure what you mean bro. Like I said, I don't support the killing, but any religious muslim should be alright with it or at least impartial/indifferent. I respect anybody that follows their beliefs 100% whether a christian, nazi, trump supporter, muslim etc. (even if their beliefs are extremely retarded).


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Not sure what you mean bro. Like I said, I don't support the killing, but any religious muslim should be alright with it or at least impartial/indifferent. I respect anybody that follows their beliefs 100% whether a christian, nazi, trump supporter, muslim etc. (even if their beliefs are extremely retarded).


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> .


What's wrong bro?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Not sure what you mean bro. Like I said, I don't support the killing, but any religious muslim should be alright with it or at least impartial/indifferent. I respect anybody that follows their beliefs 100% whether a christian, nazi, trump supporter, muslim etc.



no bro no, again..dam.



sytyl said:


> I agree, and I respect you because you follow islam properly. *If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.*



You are not just showing "respect" you are showing support.
If someone says he is a serial killer, but he has not killed one person in his life, compared to someone who says he is a serial killer, but he has killed 10 people. Knows what? I can (technically) respect more the real killer even tho i'm against killing, why? because he was loyal to his words. but! i will never think that's right or it should be that way, i will condemn him and think about him badly, this does not contradict

I respect a lot of evil leaders who have been in history, don't want to list names. But I do not support them, I do not justify them.
If you don't understand the difference rn, I don't know how to explain it otherwise.

edit: also the play stupid prize thing,* because you're sayin that to the person face. *


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> What's wrong bro?


 wdym?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

....


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> also the play stupid prize thing, because you're sayin that to the person face.


*ngl the way you argue is very foidlike and attitude, I am sensing foid vibes from you tbh*

@sytyl


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *ngl the way you argue is very foid like and attitude*
> 
> @sytyl


Avi effect, but he's nice


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> wdym?


Nothing bro, checking on my bro


----------



## Selfahate (Oct 20, 2020)

Cool bro but remember 
No god for gonial angle 
No Allah from your angle of jaw


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *ngl the way you argue is very foidlike and attitude, I am sensing foid vibes from you tbh*
> 
> @sytyl



Because I'm not threatening to kill? Because I explain myself comfortably? Because I don't increase the font to 50 and highlight it in color?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Cool bro but remember
> No god for gonial angle
> No Allah from your angle of jaw


No @Lev Peshkov for your ignore SUBHUMAN


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> no bro no, again..dam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, do you think I support or respect the killer? I've made it clear I don't (because that guy (like most extremists in the west) was probably just someone who was already troubled, someone who drank/smoked/fucked around (did everything against islam), and then had an onset of extreme shame and guilt and went to the other extreme to make up for it (in his mind this counts as making up for it).

What I do respect is muslims who think it's ok for that guy to die because he insulted the prophet (even though this is a retarded belief, it's a belief founded upon what's found in the quran, the quran literally says kill anyone who attacks the religion (later jurisprudence says to give them a chance though) (interpret that however you will)). It's a very conflicting opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I see what you mean, do you think I support or respect the killer? I've made it clear I don't (because that guy (like most extremists) was probably just someone who was already troubled, someone who drank/smoked/fucked around (did everything against islam), and then had an onset of extreme shame and guilt and went to the other extreme to make up for it (in his mind this counts as making up for it).
> 
> What I do respect is muslims who think it's ok for that guy to die because he insulted the prophet (even though this is a retarded belief, it's a belief founded upon what's found in the quran, the quran literally says kill anyone who attacks the religion (later jurisprudence says to give them a chance though) (interpret that however you will)). It's a very conflicting opinion.


Are you muslim or not you fool!? make your stance clear


----------



## TITUS (Oct 20, 2020)

What's your religion?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

TITUS said:


> What's your religion?


Islam


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Are you muslim or not you fool!? make your stance clear


@sytyl gtfih


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Are you muslim or not you fool!? make your stance clear


I'm not religious, probably agnostic if you have to put a label on it 

being religious is tiresome and boring

if you aren't a giga salafi/sunni, you aren't muslim, I can't be a gigasalafi so it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I'm not religious, probably agnostic if you have to put a label on it
> 
> being religious is tiresome and boring
> 
> if you aren't a giga salafi/sunni, you aren't muslim, I can't be a gigasalafi so it is what it is


So you're an apostate?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> So you're an apostate?


I don't think @sytyl is an apostate. Just a non religious muslim


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I see what you mean, do you think I support or respect the killer? I've made it clear I don't (because that guy (like most extremists in the west) was probably just someone who was already troubled, someone who drank/smoked/fucked around (did everything against islam), and then had an onset of extreme shame and guilt and went to the other extreme to make up for it (in his mind this counts as making up for it).



well, you said to do it right, how can i go wrong? but if you make it clear now your against that, it's all good (not to me) i mean to yourself. because i didn't think you would like something like that to happen. you had a couple of weird sentences about it ngl, it wasn't clear at least to me. no hate, just what i see.


sytyl said:


> What I do respect is muslims who think it's ok for that guy to die because he insulted the prophet (even though this is a retarded belief, it's a belief founded upon what's found in the quran, the quran literally says kill anyone who attacks the religion (later jurisprudence says to give them a chance though) (interpret that however you will)). It's a very conflicting opinion.



This is something else, you confused 2 different things. now you get me, you can show respect even tho it's bad. i have respect to some really ugly humans just because they were strong and did whatever the fuck, But I do not support them. Do you agree with me that you had suspicious sentences here? but I'm not going to delve into that, the main thing being clear now.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

@sytyl just because you can respect something doesn't mean you need to tell people to do that as well, main point.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> I don't think @sytyl is an apostate. Just a non religious muslim


He said he used to be more religious, you're either muslim or non muslim, he isn't a revert he knows right from wrong, he should make his stance clear, if he is an apostate i will not speak to him again


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> This is something else, you confused 2 different things. now you get me, you can show respect even tho it's bad. i have respect to some really ugly humans just because they were strong and did whatever the fuck, But I do not support them. Do you agree with me that you had suspicious sentences here? but I'm not going to delve into that, the main thing being clear now.


I see your point now, I hope I made myself clear.



Azoriko said:


> @sytyl just because you can respect something doesn't mean you need to tell people to do that as well, main point.


I never told people to do that though, just said islam makes it either permissible or allows for religious muslims to reconcile with themselves that what happened is ok.



brbbrah said:


> I don't think @sytyl is an apostate. Just a non religious muslim


>non religious muslim
have you been reading my posts? to me if you miss a single prayer and don't make up for it later you're no longer a muslim



Toodlydood said:


> So you're an apostate?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I see your point now, I hope I made myself clear.
> 
> 
> I never told people to do that though, just said islam makes it either permissible or allows for religious muslims to reconcile with themselves that what happened is ok.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I see your point now, I hope I made myself clear.
> 
> 
> I never told people to do that though, just said islam makes it either permissible or allows for religious muslims to reconcile with themselves that what happened is ok.
> ...


Look, your goal is not toplease me, it is either you please Allah or you please the devil, i will not come to your home and slaughter you, but check my new thread.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> View attachment 745720


either do the religion 100% properly or don't do it

do you pray your 5x a day? do you watch porn? do you eat non-halal?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> either do the religion 100% properly or don't do it
> 
> do you pray your 5x a day? do you watch porn? do you eat non-halal?


Yes,No,No

Do you believe in Allah? Do you believe in the prophet ﷺ ? Do you support the disbelievers?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> either do the religion 100% properly or don't do it
> 
> do you pray your 5x a day? do you watch porn? do you eat non-halal?


*Yes, Not anymore , No*


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I never told people to do that though





sytyl said:


> If you're going to be religious, do it properly instead of half ass with a liberal 21st century bias.



imagine someone has a dream to be a killer telling you he has bully someone and now he has the urge to kill and ask for your advice and you tell him: *If you're going to be be a killer do it properly instead of a half ass job .* Instead of: It's ridiculous, don't do it.

I'm not saying you are wrong in the regard of ''respect'' (to respect those who go after their word or what they believe or whatever) I am claiming something else. there's a guy on this thread (op) retarded as fuck..and you're telling him ''man do this like how it should be done!! don't do a half ass job!'' i mean..don't you see it? I'm not saying you're a schoolteacher or you need to educate people, I mean you yourself, what's your opinion.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Yes, Not anymore , No





Toodlydood said:


> Yes,No,No
> 
> Do you believe in Allah? Do you believe in the prophet ﷺ ? Do you support the disbelievers?



🧢


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 🧢


?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> 🧢


Wallahi i'm speaking the truth, are you going to answer me or not? you shouldn't please me you should please Allah if you are a believer


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 20, 2020)

who tf r u


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> ?


Cap means you're lying


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> imagine someone has a dream to be a killer telling you he has bully someone and now he has the urge to kill and ask for your advice and you tell him: *If you're going to be be a killer do it properly instead of a half ass job .* Instead of: It's ridiculous, don't do it.
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong in the regard of ''respect'' (to respect those who go after their word or what they believe or whatever) I am claiming something else. there's a guy on this thread (op) retarded as fuck..and you're telling him ''man do this like how it should be done!! don't do a half ass job!'' i mean..don't you see it? I'm not saying you're a schoolteacher or you need to educate people, I mean you yourself, what's your opinion.


I get what you're saying, anyway it's a complicated topic but I agree with you ultimately.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Cap means you're lying


@sytyl Why would we lie? I do pray 5 times a day and eat full halal. Very simple if your a muslim and follow islam


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 20, 2020)

*10 pages*

*0 pixels*


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> @sytyl Why would we lie? I do pray 5 times a day and eat full halal. Very simple if your a muslim and follow islam


You expressed interest in pms about wanting to slay/pre-marital sex, you're on a website that is focused on improving your appearance mainly for hedonia, that's why I can't take you seriously


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Aaand that's where you crossed the line, me talking about deen is barbaric?
> 
> @Shrek2OnDvD
> @Sikkunt23
> ...


I'm muslim too bro


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> You expressed interest in pms about wanting to slay/pre-marital sex, you're on a website that is focused on improving your appearance mainly for hedonia, that's why I can't take you seriously


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> You expressed interest in pms about wanting to slay/pre-marital sex, you're on a website that is focused on improving your appearance mainly for hedonia, that's why I can't take you seriously


incels should just convert to islam so they can blame their virginity on it jgl


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> .


Don't listen to him, i'm not perfect either

i don't want to expose my sins however ive never e´ven touched a girl and i couldve


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I get what you're saying, anyway it's a complicated topic but I agree with you ultimately.



The thing is...it's really not complicated at all. you're avoiding to say something because of the people around here? Is that the point?
It's really simple, 1 is not 2 and 2 is not 1, I'm talking to you about different things but I made my point.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> I'm muslim too bro


It was copypaste, sry bro


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I'm not forcing anyone, there is no force in deen, Allah said Verily, the right path has become distinct from the wrong path. لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ (*There is no* compulsion in *religion*), meaning, "*Do not force* anyone to become *Muslim*, for *Islam* is plain and clear, and its proofs and evidence are plain and clear." Therefore, *there is no* need to *force* anyone to embrace *Islam*.
> 
> But they do have to pay jizya tho
> 
> Anyway I want to make clear who is really a muslim and who follows @Lev Peshkov


*Chapter (9) sūrat l-tawbah*

Fight those who do not believe in Allah or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what Allah and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.


Your statement is contradictory how can there be no compulsion in religion if I have to pay you and be humbled (humiliated basically) or killed.

Imagen if an atheist came to your house and said god isn't real and if you don't leave islam I will kill you. Or you have to pay me to remain under my protection

So how can you say there is no compulsion but at the same time I have to pay you money? Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

goat2x said:


> incels should just convert to islam so they can blame their virginity on it jgl


Aren't we all after that one goal here tbh. To mog and to slay?


----------



## sytyl (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Don't listen to him, i'm not perfect either


If you're not a perfect muslim or trying to be a perfect muslim, you're not muslim do you get what I'm saying?



Azoriko said:


> The thing is...it's really not complicated at all. you're avoiding to say something because of the people around here? Is that the point?
> It's really simple, 1 is not 2 and 2 is not 1, I'm talking to you about different things but I made my point.


what am I avoiding? I made it clear that the french guy played a stupid game and got a stupid prize, I made it clear that a religious muslim shouldn't feel sorry for the guy who died, I'm not encouraging killing, just saying why islam allows it/makes it such that people actually are infleunced to kill


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> *Chapter (9) sūrat l-tawbah*
> 
> Fight those who do not believe in Allah or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what Allah and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.
> 
> ...


Islam is based, idk what youre speaking about, and evene if its true i agree, if not i dont

brb brahs maghrib is calling


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Aren't we all after that one goal here tbh. To mog and to slay?



very muslim of you


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Aren't we all after that one goal here tbh. To mog and to slay?


yeah but im talking about incels


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> If you're not a perfect muslim or trying to be a perfect muslim, you're not muslim do you get what I'm saying?


my brother in humanity please dont misunderstand islam


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> *Chapter (9) sūrat l-tawbah*
> 
> Fight those who do not believe in Allah or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what Allah and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.
> 
> ...


In many countries don't you have to pay tax and if you don't you go to prison?


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

sytyl said:


> what am I avoiding? I made it clear that the french guy played a stupid game and got a stupid prize, I made it clear that a religious muslim shouldn't feel sorry for the guy who died



idk what to say tbh, i tried 3 times. it's like i see what you're sayin but it's not completely true, nvm just forget about it.


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 20, 2020)

*true.


----------



## justshowerbro (Oct 20, 2020)

i don't know much about islam other than the constant controversies you see on the news, not like that reflects the religion or anything.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 20, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> No @Lev Peshkov for your ignore SUBHUMAN


Did u ignore me yet


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Baldingman1998 from a bunch of jfl reacts to a sudden woah?


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> *Chapter (9) sūrat l-tawbah*
> 
> Fight those who do not believe in Allah or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what Allah and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.
> 
> ...


Stfu you fucking soy cuck


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> In many countries don't you have to pay tax and if you don't you go to prison?


Very stupid comparison. There is a difference between paying taxes to a state which provides me with certain rights and services and protects my freedoms. And not believing in man made religion or be killed. The religion adds nothing to my life even if I accept it or if I don't.
It's basically like a gang or a mafia I have to pay them or they kill me which is stupid and there is no reason for me to pay. Why should I pay? Because I believe in the wrong God? Because I'm atheist? Let God punish me in hell if I'm wrong. Not by having a gang mug me on a regular basis.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Stfu you fucking soy cuck


Argument?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Did u ignore me yet


No not yet, and alhamdulillah inceletto came back, and alhamdulillah @lutte joined us, and In sha Allah @/Sergeant will join us and ban the faggots


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Argument?


Eat a dick fag


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Eat a dick fag


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 745926


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 20, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> View attachment 745930







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 20, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> .


This is the last bit, you're ignored till the day of judgment you kaffir


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 20, 2020)

religion = cope


----------



## Lolcel (Oct 21, 2020)

Cmon bro , there's more to life than this 
I agree with @Mohamad , Jfl if you think this mindset will get you anywhere other than being despised by all


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 21, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> This is the last bit, you're ignored till the day of judgment you kaffir


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 21, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> Cmon bro , there's more to life than this
> I agree with @Mohamad , Jfl if you think this mindset will get you anywhere other than being despised by all


Dude your goal in life is to sleep eat and repeat what do you know about life? Also @Mohamad if you're cool with the people who insult islam then it doesnt matter you had no islam to begin with shia


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Oct 21, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Dude your goal in life is to sleep eat and repeat what do you know about life? Also @Mohamad if you're cool with the people who insult islam then it doesnt matter you had no islam to begin with shia


I dont agree with them and I dont like them
but I wont behead them
and no Shias are good stop coping


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 21, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> op its because of people like you Islam gets a bad name now days , you should chill out , the way that you represent Islam is perceived as low IQ and so no one will take you or the religion seriously , unfortunately not a lot of Muslims understand that we live in the 21th century .


it's just not just "perceived" as low iq, it is pretty low iq if you can't see the problem with it


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 21, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it's just not just "perceived" as low iq, it is pretty low iq if you can't see the problem with it


that 2


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 21, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> op its because of people like you Islam gets a bad name now days , you should chill out , the way that you represent Islam is perceived as low IQ and so no one will take you or the religion seriously , unfortunately not a lot of Muslims understand that we live in the 21th century .


Did you actually say this? Wtf

I'm so confused with you "muslims" nowadays, are you muslim or not? What next?you support LGBT? Wtf, decide WHICH SIDE ARE YOU ON, you and @sytyl both


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 21, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> that 2


Look m8, I'm gonna block your ass, because you're not a muslim if you think it should be bent to fit 21st century society, let's see how much the Jews will help you on the day of judgment, CUCK


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 21, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> it's just not just "perceived" as low iq, it is pretty low iq if you can't see the problem with it


Dude stfu, ignored as well


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 21, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> Look m8, I'm gonna block your ass, because you're not a muslim if you think it should be bent to fit 21st century society, let's see how much the Jews will help you on the day of judgment, CUCK


I am not saying it should fit 21st , I am only saying that people in 21st don't really care about religion that's all


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 21, 2020)

holy fuck, is this shit still going?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Oct 22, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy fuck, is this shit still going?


Idk but IGNORED


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 22, 2020)

fag112 said:


> holy fuck, is this shit still going?



https://looksmax.org/threads/now-i-wish-i-was-wider.227498/


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 22, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> I don't think @sytyl is an apostate. Just a non religious muslim


??? Isn't that the same thing? I'm a nonreligious Muslim then.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 22, 2020)

Azoriko said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/now-i-wish-i-was-wider.227498/


Holy fuck. I don’t understand why OP would humiliate himself like that. I guess it’s his Somalian IQ letting him down


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 22, 2020)

fag112 said:


> Holy fuck. I don’t understand why OP would humiliate himself like that. I guess it’s his Somalian IQ letting him down


----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 25, 2020)

I serve the god of abraham isaac and jacob.Peace be upon them


----------

